# W



## Roger Longbottom (15 Apr 2020)

W


----------



## sheddy (15 Apr 2020)

Who do you intend to feed concrete to ?
I guess they’ve done something bad to deserve that.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2020)

Oddly enough, I've been wondering about how to get a couple of bags of soft sand. I think Wickes do a click and collect scheme but I've been agonising about whether or not I can justify hopping in the van to pick them up. It's hardly an essential trip. Getting a delivery for five quid's worth of sand would be economic madness.


----------



## Slick (16 Apr 2020)

I've been trying to figure out how to get the little black pointing chips for the monobloc after Mrs Slick went mad with the Karcher. 

I really thought they would have moved a bit by now.


----------



## Beebo (16 Apr 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Appear to have been affected by Corona Virus, can't buy any for love nor money and am halfway through a project.
> I can see it becoming a long job!


I’ll send you my mum’s scone recipe.


----------



## buzzy-beans (16 Apr 2020)

You might be able to get your sand and cement requirements from Screwfix as they are offering a click and collect for "essential" items.


----------



## Skibird (16 Apr 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Appear to have been affected by Corona Virus, can't buy any for love nor money and am halfway through a project.
> I can see it becoming a long job!


B&Q and Screwfix are doing click and collect, and social distancing seems to be working well from what I've seen.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2020)

Make sure you keep 2m social distance when applying the concrete overcoat (I’m sure the virus can survive on corpses)


----------



## TissoT (16 Apr 2020)

Skibird said:


> B&Q and Screwfix are doing click and collect, and social distancing seems to be working well from what I've seen.


If you try to get on BnQs web page at 8am you will be in a que of 150 trying to place order then picking up you will be in a cue of 60 cars.

Its horrendous.


----------



## Smudge (16 Apr 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Oddly enough, I've been wondering about how to get a couple of bags of soft sand. I think Wickes do a click and collect scheme but I've been agonising about whether or not I can justify hopping in the van to pick them up. It's hardly an essential trip. Getting a delivery for five quid's worth of sand would be economic madness.



Wickes stores aren't open, only online orders and delivery.


----------



## Globalti (25 Apr 2020)

Screwfix click and collect works well and there's no need to go and search through those dirty sticky plastic catalogues.


----------



## Houthakker (25 Apr 2020)

Heard outside my local diy shop yesterday that cement, plaster etc are getting hard to obtain as all the quarries are shut. Guess due to a short shelf life there weren't big stocks on the shelf.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2020)

Understand that B&Q are now opening their stores.
If not, either take-up @Beebo offer or pull-up a deck-chair and pour a cold one....


----------



## Skibird (25 Apr 2020)

We had a delivery from Sydenhams yesterday, and they told us they have been getting vans from the mainland coming over and buying up stock as they can't get it anywhere.


----------

